# 32 ou 64 bits



## dandrimontp (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vais passer pou un rigolo mais allez je me lance.

Comment je peux savoir si mon MacBook et 32bits ou 64 bits ?

C'est un MacBook Pro I7 2,8Ghz.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## liittle-piianist (12 Juin 2012)

http://www.6ma.fr/astuce/mon+mac+osx+est+bits+bits-274


----------



## dandrimontp (12 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> http://www.6ma.fr/astuce/mon+mac+osx+est+bits+bits-274



J'ai suivi les explications et c'est donc un 64 bit.

Super, merci de cette aide !!!


----------

